# Strippers needed



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

To removel carpet adhesive 
What would be the best stripper for the job! 

What kind of stripper do you think I was asking for


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

It might depend on what you are trying to remove it from. Is it a concrete basement floor or a hardwood floor, or a plywood subfloor?


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

It is stuck to a cement floor


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

my favorite strippers...


they even deliver...-adult content warning 


how much adhesive you talking? That goo off stuff works pretty well for removing gluey stuff... but if it covers the entire floor there must be something cheaper..


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm thinkning maybe a cup shaped wire brush? It would need to be a on something like a floor polishing machine.

If you use any solvent, the glue will soften and you'll have a real sticky mess, and you'll never get it completely off the floor. 

Stop by a tool rental center and see what type of equipment they have. If it was on a hardwwood floor. you would need to sand it with a floor sanding machine, so maybe there is something similar for a removing it from a cement floor.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I'll go with SJ's advice!


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

About the best stuff I have ever found was dry ice and a ice scraper /chopper (flat 6 or 8 inch wide plate of steel sharp on the edge with long handle. Dump some dry ice on adhesive, allow to set for awhile and pop it of with scraper / chopper.

Problem with wire wheels is they generate friction in use and make the adhesive gummy and it makes a mess.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Chip
Sounds like a plan! I was thinking some type of machine would make it less of a sticky mess than the solvents, but your idea sound much better. I'll have to try and remember that!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I finally got to see SJ's stripper suggestion. bad looking girls, but they look like they got some hard miles on 'em. Not the kind of girl you bring home to meet mom.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Joe you working late or you got your puter fixed:question:


----------

